# Help!! Pharmacies in Santiago de Querétaro!



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a horrible ear infection and I am prescibed antibiotics and antibiotic ear drops. However, I have tried two pharmacies so far and neither of them have carried the ear drops I need. I'm a teacher, and I can't hear out of one ear...this makes things very difficult!

Can anyone recommend a large pharmacy that will be likely to carry this product? Especially around the Tech de Monterrey/ Plaza de Parque area?

Thank you so much! I am dying


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Firstly, you should probably check-in with a physician who could direct you to an appropriate pharmacy. Secondly, you can visit a _farmacia de primera clase_ - a first class pharmacy - which typically carries a broader supply of meds. Thirdly, if you know which medication you need any pharmacy will special order it for you and you should have it in a day or two. Sorry, but I don't have the name of a specific pharmacy. We have one or two frequent contributors here from QRO and hopefully they'll see your question and provide some suggestions.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

MissKT said:


> I have a horrible ear infection and I am prescibed antibiotics and antibiotic ear drops. However, I have tried two pharmacies so far and neither of them have carried the ear drops I need. I'm a teacher, and I can't hear out of one ear...this makes things very difficult!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a large pharmacy that will be likely to carry this product? Especially around the Tech de Monterrey/ Plaza de Parque area?
> 
> Thank you so much! I am dying


Walmart, Sam´s Club, Costco, Ahorro and Farmacias Guadalajara usually have most antibiotics. If not there a large looking farmacia very near the university teaching hospital there, usually the hospital will have the "Secretaria de Salud" sign on it in most cities.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I sent you 2 PM
did you get them?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

There's a WalMart within walking distance of the Tech of Monterrey and a Soriana which is next to the tech on Bernando Quintana. I would hope one of those two would have what you're looking for.


----------

